# Opinions on this mare for eventing?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Are there better pictures of her? That first one is VERY unflattering.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

Unfortunately no, these are all there were, besides some more that are from her back. The owner said she would get one as soon as she could.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Umm... the fact they are jumping a 3 year old would make me walk away. She already has issues and they're jumping her which means said issues are going to come out even more so down the road.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Cute mare, but she's toed out a lot behind, and it looks like maybe a little in front too. Her hock also looks odd. I like the way she looks under saddle otherwise. She seemed pretty brave for those videos being her first cross country schooling (as long as that's true), even though it's just a ground pole.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I noticed the toeing out as well, I'm glad I'm not seeing things (conformation evals are NOT my area of expertise). The trainer said she had her vetted and there were no significant findings...I did email her back and ask if she had xrays done. She did say that she has capped hocks, slight rounding in the ankles and is a bit sickle hocked. I have experience with capped hocks and rounding, as both are not uncommon in OTTBs, but have never dealt with (at least knowingly) sickle hocks. 

As for being 3 (just shy of being 4) and jumping...no, I don't believe in jumping young horses hard, high or often. Popping over a couple to break up the monotony of flatting all the time, though, or to evaluate how the horse jumps for potential buyers isn't a deal breaker for me. A few small cross rails, a ditch and a log won't break her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Umm... the fact they are jumping a 3 year old would make me walk away. She already has issues and they're jumping her which means said issues are going to come out even more so down the road.


^^THIS!!!

My old gelding was started over fences (as a hunter) as a 3yo. By the age of 6, he started refusing fences because of pain in his hocks (and he LOVED to jump). By age 8, it took 20 minutes of slow lunging on cooler days to get him warmed up and moving less stiffly. By the age of 10, both of his hocks were fused and he was relegated to being a very lightly-ridden trail horse who couldn't carry more than 120lbs rider once a week for an hour or two without being dead lame the next day. Now, as a 12yo, he is a pasture pet. 

All because the people who owned him couldn't wait a couple of years to let his body be ready for the rigors of jumping. 

As was said, walk away. The pictures of her jumping do not make it look like it's a "once in a while" occurance. From the looks of it, she is in serious eventing training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

kcscott85 said:


> I noticed the toeing out as well, I'm glad I'm not seeing things (conformation evals are NOT my area of expertise). The trainer said she had her vetted and there were no significant findings...I did email her back and ask if she had xrays done. She did say that she has capped hocks, slight rounding in the ankles and is a bit sickle hocked. I have experience with capped hocks and rounding, as both are not uncommon in OTTBs, but have never dealt with (at least knowingly) sickle hocks.
> 
> As for being 3 (just shy of being 4) and jumping...no, I don't believe in jumping young horses hard, high or often. Popping over a couple to break up the monotony of flatting all the time, though, or to evaluate how the horse jumps for potential buyers isn't a deal breaker for me. A few small cross rails, a ditch and a log won't break her.


The thing is, I don't see a horse thats only popped over the odd fence here and there. I'm seeing a horse that has been schooled heavily over fences for event training. 

Between being an OTTB and jumping this serious as a 3 year old I don't see a horse that will be going long term. I see a horse that will be burnt out and lame before she is 10. I'm sorry to be so blunt but that is what I am seeing.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

^ I definitely agree... Fiona was broke as a late 2 year old, and was ridden by a girl probably 80lbs sopping wet and she was broke easy. I don't like that she was broke to ride so early, but she was meant to pay for her daughter's career in eventing. She had "some" jump work in 18" and was never pushed hard and given how wishy washy she was about jumping when I got her... I doubt they jumped her much past the videos I saw. That being said, given she's an Irish Draught I do foresee some form of maintenance in the near future... but she was (and still is) totally worth it. 

As for this girl, I would walk away for the very reasons NBEventer has stated.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FTR I am not against OTTBs. My new upper level eventing prospect is an OTTB who raced until she was 4. She has now had almost a year off minus a couple dozen light hacks out. I will be picking up her training in another month or so as a 5 year old and she will maybe make it to one horse trial at the end of the summer doing entry level. 

So its not that I am against OTTBs. However an OTTB that was jumped as a 3 year old seriously worries me, especially seeing how confident and tidy she is over those jumps, she hasn't been jumped lightly. Combined with capped hocks, sickle hocks and the other issues. She will not stay sound.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I really appreciate all your opinions. You all can be truly objective and be blunt- I need it! Sometimes when we're interested in a horse, it's so easy to look past the obvious. I'd be saying the same things you are if the places were reversed. So sigh...I shall walk away. 

As always, thank you guys! I'll continue on with my quest.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

kcscott85 said:


> I really appreciate all your opinions. You all can be truly objective and be blunt- I need it! Sometimes when we're interested in a horse, it's so easy to look past the obvious. I'd be saying the same things you are if the places were reversed. So sigh...I shall walk away.
> 
> As always, thank you guys! I'll continue on with my quest.


If it means anything I can see why you like her so much. She is adorable as heck and very eye catching with a cute jump and keen expression.

But looking past the pretty grey and cute jump there are conformation flaws and soundness issues which you don't want in an eventer. The last thing you need is a horse that you have to worry about keeping sound and hoping it passes the vet check at every event.


----------

